# 2009 Honda Odyssey LX aftermarket DVD system?



## acevid

HI Smart people,


I was looking at putting rear ceiling-mount or headrest DVD into my 2009 Honda Odyssey LX.


Anyone have any experience, tips or advice?


I'm ready to shut-up, listen and learn










Thank you in advance


----------



## rkuli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acevid* /forum/post/18498858
> 
> 
> HI Smart people,
> 
> 
> I was looking at putting rear ceiling-mount or headrest DVD into my 2009 Honda Odyssey LX.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any experience, tips or advice?
> 
> 
> I'm ready to shut-up, listen and learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance



have you considered using an Apple iPad instead (wifi or 3g)? the iPad might be a cheaper alternative and all around more flexible/dynamic entertainment solution for the family (from minivan to hotel room on a road trip and no losing, scratching and carrying discs).


----------



## hobbzilla

Really? The question is posed about installing a DVD system and you suggest purcasing an iPad? Why not just say to get a portable DVD player and plugging it into the 12V power? Why not just get a laptop that plays DVDs? Or better yet, how about citing all the reasons _not_ to get a DVD and to suggest some good books or road sing-song-alongs?


Okay I'm done.


I prefer the ceiling mounts vs. the headrests for a few reasons. Namely, if you have more than 2 viewers an argument over who will watch what will inevitably ensue. Better have 2+ put out than 1 singled out if you have 3 kids. I would check out the Alpine PKG-RSE2. Can be had for 

The main drawback to these vs. the factory installed models are that the DVDs are loaded at the LCD, which means someone takes off their seatbelt to load/unload vs. the driver changing it for them. You can also get the LCD monitor only and run the AV to a DVD player, but that usually gets mounted under a seat, etc. even more dangerous if the driver is the only front seat passenger - can't change and drive at the same time.


Good Luck!


----------



## rkuli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hobbzilla* /forum/post/18500488
> 
> 
> Really? The question is posed about installing a DVD system and you suggest purcasing an iPad? Why not just say to get a portable DVD player and plugging it into the 12V power? Why not just get a laptop that plays DVDs? Or better yet, how about citing all the reasons _not_ to get a DVD and to suggest some good books or road sing-song-alongs?
> 
> 
> Okay I'm done.
> 
> 
> I prefer the ceiling mounts vs. the headrests for a few reasons. Namely, if you have more than 2 viewers an argument over who will watch what will inevitably ensue. Better have 2+ put out than 1 singled out if you have 3 kids. I would check out the Alpine PKG-RSE2. Can be had for
> 
> The main drawback to these vs. the factory installed models are that the DVDs are loaded at the LCD, which means someone takes off their seatbelt to load/unload vs. the driver changing it for them. You can also get the LCD monitor only and run the AV to a DVD player, but that usually gets mounted under a seat, etc. even more dangerous if the driver is the only front seat passenger - can't change and drive at the same time.
> 
> 
> Good Luck!



Thank you for you identifying that I failed to answer the question with relevant information.


Nonetheless, I repeat my suggestion for you to consider the ipad. In direct response to your question, I prefer the ceiling mount over the headrests DVD due to the integration within the vehicle, i.e., speakers, two control locations, wired headphone jacks in the third row, etc.


I own a Honda Odyssey with the overhead entertainment option (plus two wireless headphones). The unit works great however now that our oldest of three sits in the back / 3rd row of seating he sometimes complains with respect to being able to see the screen. In addition, out of the 50 or so DVDs only a few are without a lot of scratches/skips as a result of the kids handling the discs and leaving them unprotected from their cases.


Benefits of ipad are it's portability and independence from the physical discs, larger screen, multifunction, and iTunes library of movies. We recently took a road trip and the ipad was great entertainment for the kids, wife and myself as we were able to watch movies, play video games, read books, and check email and surf the web (email and internet available when cnnected to the Internet via wifi in the hotel).


Drawbacks are that the sound is not through the van stereo system, is not fixed in any manner to the van unless you devise some way to do so (otherwise someone will have to hold or you could sit it up with one of the covers/cases on the console between the driver and passenger), and that you would have to digitize your DVD library in order to place the movies on the ipad or rent them from iTunes.


----------



## joeschmoe2

Rkuli sounds like an Apple fanboy. The Ipad is overpriced like all Apple products, and its likely full of bugs as a new product.

Acevid, if you want to consider going that big, just get a PC laptop or maybe even a small-form-factor HTPC (van theater pc in your case) Either can output to multiple displays and can be used in more than just the van. They can give you a cleaner picture (higher resolution) than any roof or headrest mounted LCD. If your car stereo has an auxillary input on the face, a simple 3.5mm patch cable can put your sound on the car speakers. Windows Media Player comes free with Windows, and it isn't too hard to learn to use.


However, you addressed us as smart people, which implies you might want to keep your system a little simpler. Unfortunately, I too, need to figure out which brand of headrest LCD is the most solidly built and longest-lasting. Do any of them carry a warranty longer than one year? I can advise you to avoid 'Dual' brand equipment. It seems like there's a lot of garbage out there, and the name brands cost way too much.


----------



## acevid

Thanks for the replies thus far


----------



## wrxlvr

I'm no Apple fanboi, and I'm still considering a custom iPad mount in my SUV.


Pros: Portability, HD (768p), Easy to implement.


Cons: You could do even higher resolution and have more storage with a Car PC (but you're likely going to be using a fairly small screen in the vehicle, so resolution is a non-factor)


Of course, there are more pros and cons, but I think the portability one is huge. Considering a custom mount in the kitchen for recipes, and a mount in the car for movies. I don't think it's a bad solution, or one that makes you a fanboi just for suggesting it


----------



## stang888

I too have thought about using an ipad in my Honda Odyssey. My aftermarket overhead dvd player just broke and if I am going to spend over $500 to replace it why not think about an ipad? Not having to worry about the dvd's being scratched and unplayable is a huge bonus. The main issue so far (which is a big one) is I can't find any adapters to mount the ipad. Anyone seen one yet?


----------



## mpritc1019

Are there any new mounts for the ipad since this thread was started?


----------

